# BMW got it wrong?



## Emmy (May 7, 2002)

Hey all,

Just saw an advert on TV for the new BMW Z4... They claimed it was "the fastest soft-top" available...

Well, after about 5 seconds of research, I got these figures:

Z4 2.5 = 7.0secs to 62
Z4 3.0 = 5.9secs to 62 (155MPH top speed)

However...

Porsche Boxster S = 5.7secs to 62 (164MPH top speed)
Porsche 911 Cab = 5.2secs to 62 (177MPH top speed)

and the "piece de resistance":

Ferrari 360 Spider = 4.5secs to 62 (180MPH top speed).

Now, you might say that that the cars I mentioned above (except the Boxster) are far more expensive - but the advert made NO REFERENCE to price at all! They just stated they were the quickest - dont you just hate it when manufacturers make such blatently stupid claims? And I bet there are thousands of people out there who believe them too (because who can argue with the mighty BMW?) 

Shash.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

maybe...... but the 3.0 is a DAMN fine car though!!! and will prob be the replacement for the TT when it goes.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

If I had a quid for everytime you've said "XYZ will be the replacement for the TT when it finally goes" I'd be a fucking rich man, Mr Powell 

You are like Giles in reverse


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> If I had a quid for everytime you've said "XYZ will be the replacement for the TT when it finally goes" I'd be a fucking rich man, Mr Powell
> 
> You are like Giles in reverse


Yep i go through phases and whims, but the Z4 is the ONLY 'like for like' swap available, so is definalty the best option so far.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

What? Like for like? Have BMW got a Quattro system on it that I don't know about then??????


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> What? Like for like? Have BMW got a Quattro system on it that I don't know about then??????


No quattro maybe, but....

2 Seater sports car
Quicker Roof
Over 200BHPBags of torque
3.0 engine
Stunning good Looks
Prestige Badge
Much Better Handling

need i go on....? 

P.S Yes i have test driven one, it was only the 2.5 192 bhp though, and if the 2.5 is that good, roll on the 3.0!!!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Ill prob change my mind again soon anyway


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

BMW is no more a "Prestige" badge than many of the others, these days..... OK so on the pub counter it would still trounce "Nissan" (and the new 350Z Roadster) - but "good car" or not, the Z4 will be wildly over-produced and will become as common as short skirts on a summer night out in Cardiff.....


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Erm, am I the only one to have spotted that they didn't mean 0-60 or top speed?

They are referring to the speed it takes to get the roof off. (If you watch, after he says its the fastest soft top, the roof goes down very quickly).


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

how much quicker is the roof then? can't imagine it would make any improvement to driving vs the TTR...

clever marketing though... :


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

Carlos, beat me to it, I was just about to enlighten everybody to the error of their ways....


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

I saw the add for the first time today too - look for the question mark that pops up in the advert. It does not say it is the fastest soft top in the world - it ask, "fastest soft top in the world?".

Why they would resort to such dodgy advertising I do not know.


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Vek - won't you get pi$$ed off with not being able to turn the fog lights off 

Dave


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

You could wire them up to the redundant indicator stalk....


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

and wouldn't you get really hacked off with needing to get the steering fixed all the time - you know that BMW problem that causes them to stick in _overtaking_ lane and not be able to steer out of it until the very last 5 yds of exit 

Dave


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I think what worries me more is how Vek will find the money to get a Z4 when he is only driving a LHD second hand TTR now! ;D


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> I think what worries me more is how Vek will find the money to get a Z4 when he is only driving a LHD second hand TTR now! Â ;D


I'm sorry Vlastan but how are you to know my financial situation? How do you know that i choose to drive a LHD TT instead of a RHD TT and save myself a wedge load of cash in the process allowing me to buy other things?

Oh and just another thing to wipe that smug greek smile of your face, have you investigated into LHD Z4 prices yet?

F*cking twat you are.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Did you also buy a cheap LHD yacht too with the savings? ;D ;D


----------



## Emmy (May 7, 2002)

Heh, very dodgy marketing... they are probably trying to fool people into thinking they have the quickest car, and if the ITC investigate, they can say "Oh, we meant the roof speed!".

(a) Who the hell cares about roof speeds? Do you go down the pub and say, "Hey, my soft top goes down quicker than yours!" (and besides, the TTR soft top is pretty darn quick!)

(b) BMW are just as prestige as Audi (IMHO - actually, in London, BMWs are far more common).

(c) The 225 TT provides almost exactly the same amount of power. True, the 3.0 one is slightly quicker to 62 (no 4WD, so less weight and less losses) - but try modifying one 

(d) Most reviewers agree that the Boxster (standard) is a far better car than the Z4 (dynamics, handling, etc) - and costs about the same. Which would you rather have on your drive - BMW or Porsche (if badge-snobbery is your thing, that is)? 

(e) Sure, it'll be unique. For about 5 seconds. If you think Audi over-produce - wait for the Z4. The Z3 was seriously over-produced...

However, I'll reserve final judgement for when I actually drive one tho - having driven the Boxster for a while, I hope to be able to give a good "versus" assessment. 

Thanks

Shash.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> F*cking twat you are.


So are we allowed to swear on the other forums now, Mr Moderator? Â :-/
Got to say, he asked for it though..


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> Erm, am I the only one to have spotted that they didn't mean 0-60 or top speed?
> 
> They are referring to the speed it takes to get the roof off. (If you watch, after he says its the fastest soft top, the roof goes down very quickly).


Damn it! You beat me to it...

Obvious really


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

argh - i missed that  It's a cool advert and I have to admit, the car looks gorgeous. With the positive experience that BMW dealerships seem to give people, this could be a killer combo for people who like to drive skip's!


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Unless the legroom has changed from the US one I tried in january it will not be on my next list 

Unusuall as German cars tend to suit those of us over national average height


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... 1046367739
:-/


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> BMW is no more a "Prestige" badge than many of the others, these days..... OK so on the pub counter it would still trounce "Nissan" (and the new 350Z Roadster) - but "good car" or not, the Z4 will be wildly over-produced and will become as common as short skirts on a summer night out in Cardiff.....


I have to agree with Tim. BMW have been so successful they hold little prestige in my opinion. For me, in order for a car to be prestigious it has to have an air of exclusivity about it. I reckon back home, for the 3-4TT's there are in my hometown, there are several hundred (possibly thousand) Z3 & 3-series BMW's. How can something so common be prestigious...

However, based on recent Autocar findings, the attention seeking car of the moment is the new Nissan, which they reckon draws a crowd! Nissan are at least going to keep the numbers very limited, which I cannot see BMW doing. BMW are also amazingly stingy when it comes to extras, & I dont think the Z4 comes with climate control, xenon headlights etc... :-/


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> (a) Who the hell cares about roof speeds? Â Do you go down the pub and say, "Hey, my soft top goes down quicker than yours!" (and besides, the TTR soft top is pretty darn quick!)


I think the fastest in class is the S2000, which is amazingly quick...


----------

